# Mackerel jumping?



## BillHoo (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyone seen any mackerel being caught anywhere?


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

It's been a horrible year for the mackerel. They haven't come close enough to shore for any of the boats to effectively target them.


----------

